
Show HN: Twoogle – If Twitter and Google Had a Child - DivineTraube
https://twoogle.info/?q=g20
======
nostrademons
Interestingly, the original incarnation of tweets in Google (circa 2010) was
fully real-time, with new tweets on a query coming in and getting displayed on
the SRP as soon as they were posted. My friend spent a significant portion of
his tenure doing a custom scrollbar so that if you scrolled up, it would pause
the scrolling while you read the tweets, and then if you returned to the final
scroll position, you'd see what you missed.

Ultimately the feature was discontinued over contractual differences, and then
when they brought it back a couple years ago (after I left Google), it looks
like they went with a fully static page. I think that real-time webpages has
been one feature that every techie thinks is really cool and just around the
corner, but the general public just finds annoying.

~~~
notheguyouthink
> I think that real-time webpages has been one feature that every techie
> thinks is really cool and just around the corner, but the general public
> just finds annoying.

Ain't that the truth. Granted, I still think it - like many features - are
great in concept, but very difficult to get "right". It's really hard to beat
static pages for simplicity. Nothing is changing on the user, the scroll bar
isn't jumping around in size, they know exactly where they left off, etc etc.

------
volodarik
Can work great for sales. I wish there were filters by country.

